# The Kids' Official "First Kill, First Buck, First Whatever" Sticky Thread!!!



## Railroader

If it ain't been done it should be...Maybe an annual thing, or even a retroactive sticky... something simple like..



The Kid 
Brantley Co.
10-9-21

And then maybe a link to the braggin' thread...





Whaddya y'all think?


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

I second the motion


----------



## blood on the ground

Heck yeah!


----------



## pjciii

Grandson beginning In early 2021 down in panhandle On a 500 acre Lease.

Being his first he wanted to get the head mounted and it came out real nice.


----------



## gma1320

Yes, awesome idea.


----------



## 1eyefishing

This will be a threadful of smiles…

My youngest back when...


----------



## deermaster13

My grandsons first a few years ago. He's back with his mom now but I got another grandson on the way in Dec. This one's gonna be living across the fence so in about 5 years hopefully he'll get his first one. I do enjoy seeing these youngsters picture on here.


----------



## Nicodemus

This thread is now "stuck". 

Congratulations to all the young hunters on their first kill.


----------



## Railroader

Nicodemus said:


> This thread is now "stuck".
> 
> Congratulations to all the young hunters on their first kill.



Thanky Nic!

I'd love to be able to post a pic of mine but the stone tablet it was chiseled into got broke years ago...

C'mon y'all dig up the photos, and let's see em!


----------



## 4HAND

This is my son's first. He was 8 years old.


----------



## antharper

Great thread and idea ! Kids getting it done is the best . My daughters first at 12 .


----------



## ssramage

My son Dawson last year with his first at age 7. Killed in McIntosh County on youth opener.


----------



## bighonkinjeep

Nephews first hunting trip. January 2019, He didn't tell me about the solid gold horseshoe in his pocket LOL


----------



## jmvon1988

My sons first kill. The best hunt I've ever had so far. He taught me a lot that evening.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Picture of a Polaroid. Oldest son...


----------



## Broken Arrow 68

My daughter got her first last year.  She was so excited!!!


----------



## Railroader

Keep em coming, y'all!!!


----------



## sghoghunter

My daughters first deer on at River Creek parent child hunt a couple yrs ago


----------



## DSGB

Son's first last year at 10 yo.


Daughter's first when she was 10


----------



## arrendale8105

My daughters first last year at 10. She knew everything after that lol.


----------



## James12

Son’s first and with his crossbow 10/15/21.

http://forum.gon.com/threads/his-first-with-his-crossbow.1004012/


----------



## fatback

My oldest daughter with her first a few years ago.


----------



## IIICrkRepr

My sons first last weekend. It was so wet, we floated him back to the road to take that picture.


----------



## bighonkinjeep

Here are a couple of my other nephew with his first deer in 2017, and first buck in 2018

Those boys must be sharing the same secret solid gold horseshoe.  ( A big thanks to Uncle Ev and Cousin Jeremy for all the hard work and time spent managing the property, and yes those are wild free range deer from a relatively small tract)


----------



## fatback

My oldest daughter’s boyfriend. This was his first. He was sitting right next to me and we OTG . Shot her at 75 yards. This was his first, he had killed several since then on his own. This was 2016 I believe   . He was a junior in high school then, he is a senior in college now. Great kid.  Hope to share many more hunting adventures with him in the years to come


----------



## fireman32

My oldest boys first deer and my youngest boys first deer. Youngest was in 2018, oldest was 2017.  Oldest was 12, youngest was 11.   They were memorable hunts to say the least.  They were shaking like a leaf after they shot.  They learned how to clean their own deer on each of those days as well.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie

Technically her second deer, but her first buck


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

My son’s first at 8 years old. One of the best moments of my life. Was 13 years ago.


----------



## Railroader

Hat tip ? to a few more fine first deer!!!


----------



## Blackston

Isabelle’s first ... a couple yrs a go , She’s about to cool for the Old man but this was one of my favorite days ever


----------



## kmaxwell3

My middle son Ryder. He is 6. This is his first deer. Killed him today.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Grandsons first deer ...last October


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

https://forum.gon.com/threads/epic-weekend.1003795/#post-13060388


----------



## longbowdave1

This thread was a great idea!?


----------



## Jason C

My daughters first.   150 yard neck shot... girl can shoot


----------



## Stainlessman

My daughter's first deer this morning. 
A 139.5 lb Doe with her Remington. 308 using Hornady Custom Lite 125 grain. 
My ranger finder said 49 yards but it looked way farther to me down hill. The deer ran about 50 yards. She hit the front shoulder in a broadside shot. Not one drop of blood on the ground. Oddest thing ive ever seen. When we found the deer. Just one blood spot on the shoulder the size of a dime. We looked for 30 minutes for blood. Nothing. I saw the deer go down so I knew she hit it. Hes a photo of one happy young lady.


----------



## JWF III

My boy’s first. Just can’t beat that excitement.

Wyman


----------



## poohbear

Grandsons first Deer been trying 2 years to get a shot and finally paid off with a nice Wilkes county 8 point! Way to go Mason!


----------



## dmac

8yo Grandson got it done today.


----------



## Railroader

Man I like this thread!!!

The kids are, well, KILLIN' IT!!!!

Hat tip to 'em all!!! ?


----------



## arrendale8105

We didn’t hardly sleep last night lol. I posted a thread on it but she wanted me to put it on this one too. Her first buck.


----------



## Jason C

Awesome arrendale...tell her congrats on a great deer.


----------



## blood on the ground

pjciii said:


> Grandson beginning In early 2021 down in panhandle On a 500 acre Lease.
> 
> Being his first he wanted to get the head mounted and it came out real nice.


When is the season down that way?


----------



## blood on the ground

arrendale8105 said:


> We didn’t hardly sleep last night lol. I posted a thread on it but she wanted me to put it on this one too. Her first buck.


What away to start!!!


----------



## Gator89

blood on the ground said:


> When is the season down that way?



DMU-D | FWC (myfwc.com)


----------



## 01Foreman400

My 9 year old sons first buck.


----------



## blood on the ground

01Foreman400 said:


> My 9 year old sons first buck. View attachment 1117171


Outstanding!


----------



## buckpasser

First buck for my daughter!!!


----------



## buckpasser

First drop tine buck for my son!!!


----------



## dhebard

He's 21 but it's still his first deer, his first season, and his first buck!


----------



## Railroader

Ain't no age limit!  We like em ALL!


----------



## 01Foreman400

My 12 year old daughters first deer.


----------



## cliffdweller

My youngest son and his first buck


----------



## jdrawdy

My nephew got his first a couple weeks back.  Nice 6 point.  He made a 100 yard free-hand shot with his dad’s .270.  He was so excited he was crying.  That is what it’s all about.


----------



## Railroader

Hat tip ? to the new arrivals!!!  

That IS what it's all about!!!


----------



## oops1

Daughter’s first two, a few years apart. She likes hitting them in the guts for some reason. We have to work on that.


----------



## 270buck

My Son's first bow kill on a doe and his first buck. All this year.


----------



## chris41081

My 11 y.o. son  Mason's first deer. 210 lbs, 10 pts, crossbow. Killed 10/10/21. Best of all, he got it at home so our family could share it together. The buck is at the taxidermist and a lifetime memory made.


----------



## Lc0921

My middle sons first buck with his 350 legend a few weeks back


----------



## Jason C

Just want to give a shout out to all you....Great job , I know there's some proud dads on here.....


----------



## Hab Co. Slayer

My 7 year olds first buck from Thanksgiving morning.


----------



## Railroader

Well done, youngster!!!

Hat tip ? to him!


----------



## Ruger#3

Good Stuff! Keepem coming!


----------



## MurfBoys

My 10yr old's first deer.


----------



## Railroader

Hat tip ?!!!

And welcome MurfBoys!


----------



## Blackston

antharper said:


> Great thread and idea ! Kids getting it done is the best . View attachment 1108980My daughters first at 12 .


Lookin back through all the smiles !!!! Did you hold little miss Ant off till she was 12 ? Just wondering I’m still goin back n forth on when little man will be ready ( he thinks he ready now ?)


----------



## antharper

Blackston said:


> Lookin back through all the smiles !!!! Did you hold little miss Ant off till she was 12 ? Just wondering I’m still goin back n forth on when little man will be ready ( he thinks he ready now ?)


Actually that was her first buck , this was her first deer . 10 I think . And I was ready a few years before she was , I just let her decide when she wanted to do the killing .


----------



## Jason C

Thanks to Hugh Bryant my daughter got her first deer back and boy was she excited. She was so happy, that dad had to hang it in her bedroom....


----------



## WOODIE13

My granddaughter's first kill ever, ended up with 6 total in the rain


----------



## 4HAND

Looking through his thread & Lord where did the time go?
That little girl is now an RN.
That little boy is working & in college.
That young Shepherd is now old & gray.


----------



## Railroader

Way to go Woodie!

It's that time again, folks!

I know this thread lives in the deer forum, but since it's mine, I invite ALL first kill critters and kids to proudly post!!!  We all enjoy seeing the young'uns in the woods!


----------



## SCL

01Foreman400 said:


> My 9 year old sons first buck. View attachment 1117171


That a dandy deer right there!!!


----------



## gutterman

My son killed his first buck with a bow at 9 years old. The same buck as my avatar, he wanted a pic without the glasses.
He is now 22 and killed this one with a bow last weekend, while hunting with me.


----------



## K Stamey




----------



## Railroader

Howdy Folks!

The Kid killed his first doe this morning!  



Let's keep this updated with a bunch more young'uns and their success!


----------



## WOODIE13

Congrats to the first time hunters, enjoy them now, they grow up too fast


----------



## pch308

His first 11yrs old. 14 1/4 spread 144 lbs. And a very happy grandpa in se ga.


----------



## Huntinfool

Not his first deer by any means.  He's killed a bunch over the past few years including a 135" buck last season with his .243.  But he has been working his TAIL off over the past year to be able to pull 40# and really wanted to get his first bow kill.

After a series of misses or non-lethal shots, he was getting very down and very frustrated.  But I'm super proud of this boy.  He kept at it and listened to me when I promised that he was a good hunter and that he'd get one soon.

She's not an old nag.  But he zipped an arrow through her, found her all by himself and dragged her out of the woods all by himself.

Proud of this kid.  He's a killer for sure. (yes...that is an ear bud in his ear...different generation of hunter!)


----------



## Railroader

Huntinfool said:


> Not his first deer by any means.  He's killed a bunch over the past few years including a 135" buck last season with his .243.  But he has been working his TAIL off over the past year to be able to pull 40# and really wanted to get his first bow kill.
> 
> After a series of misses or non-lethal shots, he was getting very down and very frustrated.  But I'm super proud of this boy.  He kept at it and listened to me when I promised that he was a good hunter and that he'd get one soon.
> 
> She's not an old nag.  But he zipped an arrow through her, found her all by himself and dragged her out of the woods all by himself.
> 
> Proud of this kid.  He's a killer for sure. (yes...that is an ear bud in his ear...different generation of hunter!)
> 
> View attachment 1185451



Hat Tip ? to a fine first "complete" job by himself.  100% qualified!


----------



## 1eyefishing

Not necessarily a 'youth' but definitely a great 1st kill!

Had a couple young (early twenties) men in camp for rifle opener this past weekend...
My hunting partner's son and his best buddy from Jacksonville who had never seen a deer.
First light Jville kid busts one...
Sends us this pic, they are absolutely giddy in the tower and the shooter cant even talk. Shakin all over with joy!



They say keep hunting, they got it under control and know exactly where he left the plot into the pines...
15 minutes later got the worried text that they cant find blood or anything else.
By the time partner and I got there on UTV, they were marking blood with TP, so we backed off and let them find it.
It was a good day...



They thanked me profusely for the opportunity, help, and insight before they left Sunday afternoon.
I told them I would rather have been part of it than not and that I hadn't seen all that in over 10 years since my two got too grown and busy to hunt with dad.
Dang near leaked eye juice out on my face.


----------



## M80

My 12 year old daughters first deer. A cool looking 7 point. Memories made for a lifetime.


----------



## Railroader

Hat Tip   to the lady's first deer!  Well done!


----------



## marshallknight

Not his first, this is actually his 5 buck that's outside his ears.  Kid's a straight up killer!  This was his biggest bodied deer, live weight 225lbs.
BTW:  he wanted me to post it on GON.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Here is one my son shot many moons ago.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Here's a better pic about 8 months later.

  Kid grew about a foot while waiting for that deer mount.


----------



## JWF III

I forgot to post this 2 weeks ago, on Oct 29. My boy’s 1st bone head. A 3 point spike. And whether it’s the reason or not, he swears it came to my 30 year old grunt call he was blowing. (The same buck came through at almost the same time opening day but he couldn’t get a shot at it. But I’m not arguing about the calling having anything to do with it.)

Wyman


----------



## 01Foreman400

My daughters first buck 11/13/22 Morgan County


----------



## DeoVindice

My 8 year old got his first buck on 11/27…4 point, a trophy to him! 120 yard shot. Dropped him! 

He is completely hooked now!


----------



## Blackston

Y’all been watching Lil Blackston grow up . He got a 22 for Christmas this is his first mammal ( he shot a dove with his BB gun , it ate GOOD!!! ) But this is his first of many I’d bet …..


----------

